# Leaving a ferret for a weekend?



## gj15987 (Oct 10, 2014)

I am considering getting a ferret and have a question that I'd like answered if possible!

I understand they need a lot of time an attention devoted to them, which I am fine with, however I was wondering how a ferret would do if I were to go away for a weekend.

I'd obviously be able to get someone to give it fresh water and food every day. But getting it out of the cage for play time is probably asking too much. Would it be cruel to leave it cooped up for this long?

Following on from that - what if we go on holiday for a whole week?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

a week end of just being fed and fresh water would be fine as ferrets are quite lazy anyway. you could just let them play longer the day before you go away maybe?

Where do you live? some places offer ferret boarding, Good on you for asking these questions before getting a ferret. Many are often rehomed because no enough research/thought was put into them.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if they've got a big enough hutch and run then I can't see a weekend being a problem, particularly with pairs as they will keep each other company.


----------

